
What are the people saying after Trump's win? (Visualization) - Faizann20
https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/5c2sjn/wordcloud_of_50000_elections_related_tweets_right/
======
totalZero
I like the "y'all" placed right smack-dab in the middle of Texas.

